# Vampire Name



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Find your vampire name:

http://www.emmadavies.net/vampire/default.aspx?firstname=&lastname=&mf=

mine was: Selene Vigée-Lebrun


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

My name is Hanzi Maundrell.

Kind of makes me feel like the long-lost Swiss cousin of Barbara Mandrell & the Mandrell Sisters!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Solomon Toussaud, Metatron of Server Rats, This one sinks low and is prosperous, Breeding Many Times Over! (I especially like that last one.  )


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Raphael d'Angoulême

Known in some parts of the world as:
Thor of The Underworld

The Great Archives Record:
Of the world below, creeping amongst the catacombs and sewers of the city.

How could I have a French-sounding name and also go by Thor? Weird.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Maharani of The Ghastly

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Venus of Seducers

The Great Archives Record: 
Beautiful and alluring - hiding great power, great danger.

Um, yeah, that's me alright...roflmao!!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Paul Burns

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Hierophant of Slaves In Chains

The Great Archives Record: 
Silently this one moves amongst the helpless and the oppressed.


----------



## SuFiHaaekor81 (Sep 4, 2005)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Sultan of Moldovia

Known in some parts of the world as:
Haunt of The Crows

The Great Archives Record:
Intelligent, knowing, wise and shrewd. This winged one was cast from the firmament.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

...Very Interesting.

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Genevieve Papillon

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Hero of The Winged Death

The Great Archives Record: 
Comes on silent wings in the night and wraps a deadly cloak about the victim; impartial as a die, unyielding as stone.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Weird...

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Rosalind Papillon

Known in some parts of the world as:
Hero of Sewer Rats

The Great Archives Record:
This one sinks low and is prosperous. Breeding many times over.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Raphael Vigée-Lebrun

Known in some parts of the world as:
Hermes of The Underworld

The Great Archives Record:
Of the world below, creeping amongst the catacombs and sewers of the city.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Emperor of Moldovia

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Haunt of The Steely Moon

The Great Archives Record: 
A child of the Moon Goddess - Cold, determined, but of the light in the night


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Aelfric Fey

Known in some parts of the world as:
Incubus of Bats and Shadows

The Great Archives Record:
Slipping amongst the shadows, flitting between dark places, always quiet.



Yikes! That's kinda creepy.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Uriel Papillon

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Devil of The Steely Moon

The Great Archives Record: 
A child of the Moon Goddess - Cold, determined, but of the light in the night


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Armand Tussaud

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Metatron of Wallachia

The Great Archives Record: 
Died and rose again in the name of eternal love.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Rani of The Arctic

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Curse of The Storm Riders

The Great Archives Record: 
The Riders come with the rain clouds, you will hear the thunder of their hooves in the sky


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Milosh Pope

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Seducer of Wraiths

The Great Archives Record: 
A needy and violent spirit.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Ariel le Boursier, aka Belatocadrus of the Cruel.

Fond of wine and the finer things of life and death. A creature of nasty habits who preys on innocents.

I like the "wine" and "nasty habits" parts. But a male vampire named Ariel?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Goddess of Angels

Consort of Wraiths

A Needy & Violent Spirit

I may have an identity problem here. Merlin (TQO)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Maharaja of Night

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Erebus of Seducers

The Great Archives Record: 
Beautiful and alluring - hiding great power, great dang

What the HELL is great _dang?_


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

kryptonoff said:


> DR. ....only your wife would know.


Don't be jealous!

Oh yea..My fairy name according to the site..hehe:

Your fairy is called Field Rainbowshimmer

She is a fortune bringer.

She lives in fields where wild flowers and poppies grow.

She is only seen when the first flowers begin to blossom.

She likes to wear red petals in her skirt. She has multicoloured wings like a butterfly


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

how are we supposed to know, you keep it hidden so well.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, I'll post my results, although anticipating the comments from Vlad makes me a little nervous!

The Great Archives determined that I have gone by the identity Alice Keat

Known in some parts of the world as Mother of Whores (no comment Vlad dear)

Great archives record-beautiful, evil, seductive, dangerous


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, this seems safe (kinda)to post:

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Emperor of The Far East

Known in some parts of the world as:
Master of The Banat

The Great Archives Record:
A true child of the night, making merry of everything and light of life.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Now this is pretty cool,
The Frightener

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Samuel Fey

Known in some parts of the world as:
Incubus of Evil

The Great Archives Record:
The purest evil of all evil, and evil comes in many forms!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I love these name generators...

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
_Poppy Brown_
Known in some parts of the world as: 
_Devil of Bats and Shadows_
The Great Archives Record: 
_Slipping amongst the shadows, flitting between dark places, always quiet._


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Maharaja of Drac

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Poison of Seducers

The Great Archives Record: 
Beautiful and alluring - hiding great power, great danger.


Yeah yeah but all my buddies just call me Countbitesalot!!!!!!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
_Claudius Tussaud_
Known in some parts of the world as: 
_Metatron of Seducers_
The Great Archives Record: 
_Beautiful and alluring - hiding great power, great danger.
_

Guess I'm related to Sinister and Pete somehow...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Sultan of The Orient

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Death of The Crows

The Great Archives Record: 
Intelligent, knowing, wise and shrewd. This winged one was cast from the firmament.

Intelligent??


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Great Archives Identity: Goddess of the Far North
Known in some parts of the world as: Madame of Beijing
Great Archives Records: More of a spirit than a vampire, wandering the orient in search of a lost love. 

 Now that kinda hurts but yet feels so true. Hmmmm. --I've never been to Beijing! LOL


----------



## screamer (Nov 8, 2005)

Great archives identity: Musette Choiseul
Known in some parts of the world as: Nemesis of the Cursed
The great Archives Record: The Cursed and the Curser-bringing downfall and ill favour to Kings and Peasants alike!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:

Alice Brown

Know in some parts of the world as:

Devil of the Vrykolakus

The Great Archives Record:

Originated in Greece, in the fever of the Crypt.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

here's mine

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Genevieve Vigée-Lebrun

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Leto of The Winged Death

The Great Archives Record: 
Comes on silent wings in the night and wraps a deadly cloak about the victim; impartial as a die, unyielding as stone.


----------



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Vicerine of Angels

Known is some parts of the world as:
Consort of Winged Harbingers

The Great Archives Record:
A third sight foretelling doom and disaster...


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:

High Priestess of The Night 
(Isn't that weird that I should have chosen Empress Nightshade as a name years ago and they are telling me this? Oooooooooo....scaaaary!)

Known in some parts of the world as:

Demon of Romania 
Yikes!

The Great Archives Record:

Brought back from the dead too late: a dumb and zombie-like vampire which hunts any blood
I don't know about this "dumb" stuff.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Maharaja of The Ghastly

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Gawain of Seducers

The Great Archives Record: 
Beautiful and alluring - hiding great power, great danger.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Marion Vigée-Lebrun

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Leto of The Crows

The Great Archives Record: 
Intelligent, knowing, wise and shrewd. This winged one was cast from the firmament.


I would say this sounds like me... intelligent, knowing, wise an shrewd....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Paul Black

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Samurai of Slaves In Chains

The Great Archives Record: 
Silently this one moves amongst the helpless and the oppressed.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmm... lets see, you imput your real name into a text field of an unknown web site saturated with ads: Sounds like a good way for them to plant some spyware or tracking cookie, including your real name ... I'd be wary of web sites like these.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

well that sucks the link wont work for me.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Belle Pope

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Seductress of Evil

The Great Archives Record: 
The purest evil of all evil, and evil comes in many forms

Hey who knew?? and i thought i was pretty nice..LOL


----------



## WickedWitch (Sep 26, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Empress of Blood

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Nuit of The Flesh

The Great Archives Record: 
A sensual one who knows the flesh - and knows the blood.

Nuit?


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Claudius Beau Pre
Known in some parts of the world as: 
Haunt of Seducers
The Great Archives Record: 
Beautiful and alluring - hiding great power, great danger.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Jeromy

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Hanzi Drown
Known in some parts of the world as: 
Scourge of The Highway Thieves
The Great Archives Record: 
Takes more than gold from the rich on the highway - takes blood too.

Zach

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Aziz Drown
Known in some parts of the world as: 
Scourge of The Forsaken
The Great Archives Record: 
An outcast of outcasts - shunned even by its own kind.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Count of The Night
Known in some parts of the world as:
Kronos of The Winged Death
The Great Archives Record:
Comes on silent wings in the night and wraps a deadly cloak about the victim; impartial as a die, unyielding as stone.


----------



## monstermakerswife (Mar 13, 2009)

The Great Archives determine me to be:
Empress of Scandonavia
Also known as:
Mother of the highway thieves
"Takes more than gold from the rich on the highway- takes blood also.

Interesting...


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

The great archives have determined me to have gone by the identity:
Orlando Deshoulieres

Known in some parts of the world as:
Attila of Beijing

The great archives record that:
More of a spirit than a Vampire, wandering the Orient in search of a lost love

Well........that would explain why I like Chinese Food.....


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Sultan of The Night
Known in some parts of the world as:
Demon of Reykjavík
The Great Archives Record:
Amongst fire and ice, one who is hot and cold.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Samuel Drown
Known in some parts of the world as: 
Gawain of The Winged Death
The Great Archives Record: 
Comes on silent wings in the night and wraps a deadly cloak about the victim; impartial as a die, unyielding as stone.

Samuel Drown it sounds like a cool name for a beer. 
The ad slogans would be fun: 
Drown your sorrows with Samuel


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I must be related to trishaanne.....

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Faith Keat

Known in some parts of the world as:
Mother of Slovenia

The Great Archives Record:
A traveller in a foreign land, struck down by a mysterious wasting disease.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's mine:

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Iolanthe du Coudray

Known in some parts of the world as: 
Venus of Slaves In Chains

The Great Archives Record: 
Silently this one moves amongst the helpless and the oppressed.

I hope that means I'm a champion of the helpless and oppressed


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The great archives has determined you are a sucker signing a petition, unknowingly releasing your email address, name, and location to the archive records, and you have gone by the identity of spam victim.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine is:

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Count of Drac
Known in some parts of the world as: 
Poison of The Winged Death
The Great Archives Record: 
Comes on silent wings in the night and wraps a deadly cloak about the victim; impartial as a die, unyielding as stone.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Solomon Spenser. Okey doke.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Guinevere Choiseul
Known in some parts of the world as: 
Nemesis of Blood
The Great Archives Record: 
Thirsty, unstoppable and vicious.
And going to be spammed.....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's mine...
The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Empress of Night
Known in some parts of the world as: 
Aphrodite of The Banat
The Great Archives Record: 
A true child of the night, making merry of everything and light of life.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Marchioness of Moldovia
Known in some parts of the world as: 
Haunt of The Hungry
The Great Archives Record: 
One of the poor who howl at the door of the Rosary and the garlic strung cross.

Yes, I am hungry (cause I'm back on stroids again) and I am poor, but you don't need to kick me when I'm down. Instead of howling at the door, I'll bite your leg if you try to get through.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity: 
Emperor of The Ghastly
Known in some parts of the world as: 
Scourge of Beggars and Lepers
The Great Archives Record: 
Amongst the lowest of the low you will find this one travelling.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The Great Archives determine you
to have gone by the identity:
Sultana of Night
Known in some parts of the world as:
Concubine of The Crows
The Great Archives Record:
Intelligent, knowing, wise and shrewd. This winged one was cast from the firmament.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

The Great Archives determine you
to have gone by the identity:
Baroness of Scandanavia
Known in some parts of the world as:
Mother of Whores
The Great Archives Record:
Beautiful, evil, seductive and dangerous!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh these are funny!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

The Great Archives determine you to have gone by the identity:
Count Mordian of Slejkza

Known in some parts of the world as:
Satan's Handler

The Great Archives record:
The evil that evil fears.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I think they got mine and Chef's mixed up.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I am _Epona of the Highway Thieves_
Yep....sounds about right...I not only take their gold...but their blood too....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Tsar of The Far North


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Musette du Coudray...????????


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

The Great Archives determine you
to have gone by the identity:
Musette du Coudray
Known in some parts of the world as:
Venus of The Cursed
The Great Archives Record:
The cursed and the curser - bringing downfall and ill favour to kings and peasants alike!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Endymion Moor

Known in some parts of the world as: Erebus of The Devil's Spawn


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The Great Archives determine that I have gone by the vampire identity: Corin Parish

Known in some parts of the world as: Incubus of Austria 

Of this vampire the Great Archives record: A dark one, ancient, who flies free above all others.


----------



## LadyRose (May 7, 2014)

The Great Archives determine that I have gone by the vampire identity:
Capucine Deschanel
Known in some parts of the world as:
Goddess of All Russia
Of this vampire the Great Archives record:
The Riders come with the rain clouds, you will hear the thunder of their hooves in the sky.


----------

